# Outboardsdirect.com



## Stickicker (Jan 15, 2013)

I am going to be purchasing a new outboard this spring, I hope, and am wondering if anyone on here has any experience with outboardsdirect.com or other online sellers. An internet search didn't reveal any information as to sway me one way or another. Anyone have any input on this??


----------



## thegr8cody (Jan 15, 2013)

I've heard alot of good things from onlineoutboards.com. Its mainly.been sailboat guys ordering kickers from there but they have all been pleased. I would call around and check prices from places near you. My marine store was about $300 cheaper than online for a 25hp.


----------



## San Dimas (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought my Tohatsu from onlineoutboards.com and had no problem at all. The price was great as well.


----------



## Stickicker (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks!! How do you like the Tohatsu? I have been looking at them as well.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing to think about when considering buying local or online is will you have to pay taxes or not. A lot of times when buying on line you don't have to pay taxes depending on where you live and that can be a considerable savings.........just my 2C.


----------



## Stickicker (Jan 16, 2013)

Sales tax and shipping are definitely things I have considered. Easily save a few hundred dollars in some cases.


----------



## dennis (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd purchased a Nissan that was onsale from onlineoutboards back in 2008. Savings and delivery was outstanding and fast. Best investment I'd made for my Jon boat. 5 years later the motor still looks and runs like new.


----------



## San Dimas (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought the 9.8 short shaft 4 stroke without any bells or whistles for my 14' Valco. I have about 13 hours on it and so far so good. It pushes my tinny about 18-19 mph with just me in it(275 lbs). Very quite. Trolls about 1 1/2 mph with just me. Can't wait to get it up in the Sierras this spring. I'll find out how it starts at 9,000' elev. I'm thinking that I might have to turn up the idle speed just a little to compensate for the altitude. I've heard a lot of good things about Tohatsu's online. That's why I bought it. Good luck and have fun!


----------

